# Spirit Halloween -- 50% off everything Nov. 1



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just received my Spirit Halloween email announcing Nov. 1 everything in the store will be 50% off. In store only.


----------



## SheerTerrorHaunt (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you SO MUCH for the heads up!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*ME TOO! Just got the same e-mail!! Wooo Hooo!!! *


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

If anyone from Spirit is reading this, please encourage stores to stay open until 9PM, or at least 8PM. Last year, they were only open the day after Halloween until 8PM and I got there 15 minutes before closing and only had time to choose 1 thing (48" blacklight). The rest of the week, they closed at 5PM. A lot of us *still* work 9-5 jobs!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't know how others feel, but I'll only buy items from Spirit AFTER Halloween is over. There's really no point in paying a 400% markup before Halloween. The only catch is that sometimes the desirable stuff is sold out. This year was decent. As usual, I did my research and planning early and today, loaded up on everything for next year. Now it's just a matter of where to store everything for the next 300+ days. 

Did anyone score big after Halloween?

What was a good deal for you?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just came back from Spirit this afternoon and my store said the store would be closing for the season tonight. I thought she said 6pm but not positive. Fortunately for me I'm home today so was able to run over there. My location still had a decent smattering of large props left. Think I got there around 1:30pm. I feel for those that are at work today and couldn't get there during the day.

In my area we also have a store called Halloween Bootique and they close today at 6pm for the season.

I know that Halloween City is suppose to be open until 8pm tonight and they are staying open another day as well. I posted the info from my email from them under a separate thread here.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Thankfully they closed at 9 yesterday so I had time to look around. Unfortunately I decided not to buy the bubble fogger because as fast as the last one I had broke (lasted *one* party and then quit on me) even $35 was a lot for a "one time use" prop. Target had them for $30... and told me they couldn't sell it because it had been "tagged as unsaleable". Since Spirit closes at 5PM today, I can't go back and get it. My fault, yes, but this "closing early" thing still annoys me. It would make much more sense to be open 12PM-8PM than 10AM-5PM. At least the first schedule people could go on their lunch hours *or* after work. I would have gone back in to buy it today since I didn't find a whole lot in all the other stores I went to. Oh well.


----------



## ARC1921 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yea!!!!! Finally got the reaper of souls prop at spirit for $75.00 and the bone collector for only $35.00. Both needed some repair but fixable....thanks spirit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

